# 12 Signs of being an Aquarium Hobbyist



## KidsAquariums (Nov 8, 2010)

Here are the signs showing that your kids possess the traits of an aquarium hobbyist:

Their favorite book is "One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish" by Dr. Seuss. 

They will force you to buy two articles of clothing with fish on them. 

They name their goldfish obvious and strange names like Goldie and Doggie.

When the family is having a vacation on a beach they think how happy their fish would be there. 

They think their fish must be happy since they're smiling at them. 

They refuse to eat any seafood, or fish shaped crackers.

They do talk to their fish more than their siblings and playmates.

They wonder if there's a way to set up a fish aquarium in school.

They asked you to include 10 different types of fish foods in familys grocery list, but only one box of chocolate bar.

They do wonder what their fish are thinking.

The only time that they offer to wash dishes is when they need the sink to clean their fish bowls.

They could hardly wait for the day to go home and see their fishes. :lol:


----------

